# What Roofing Software Do You Guys Use?



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

Seriously What Roofing Software Do You Like Best, And Why? 

Which System Gives The Most Value?

Does It Help You Get More Sales?

What Would You Like To Have In A Program?

Is Your Program Easy To Use?

Is The Price Most Important To You?

Do You Even Use A Roofing Software System?

Do You Still Use Hand Written Contracts?


----------



## brendasmith (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey,

We use any hand written contract still and computerized too. 
which software are you using ? will you elaborate and what all it can do?


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes please elaborate. Because I am also not using any software.


----------



## rooferkc (May 5, 2016)

*Software*

job nimbus is what i use. Its cheap, you can do contracts, invoices, keep track of customers, etc. j


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

its called a $15.00 calculator.


----------



## ch-roofing (May 17, 2016)

I do all bids, invoices, inspections, on google docs. Have a template for each one and just have to fill in the blank. also do all my finances on google docs.


----------



## glynch (Jul 16, 2016)

*Hover*

Check out Hover 3D. Next generation, built for your phone or tablet...our team loves it.


----------

